# Got ARD?



## M118LR

In the tactical/practical has anyone attempted a practice round on the F-Class line with thier ARD (on) installed?

Did it effect your overall performance? Just a thought about practicing like you would fight. :vs_bulb:


----------



## tango

What is an ARD?


----------



## sideKahr

Acid Reflux Disease?


----------



## Smitty901

anti reflective devices


----------



## csi-tech

I have used an ARD on my AimPoint for many years. I have trained with it, used it real world at night in a wide variety of situations. I unscrewed it recently to see if it made much of a difference. with the unassisted eye, not much. With a PVS-7 or other night monocular I'd take it off.

When I was a counter sniper and shooting long distances the only ARD I had was weeds and paralax.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

Does this guy/and cohorts who log in using this login just search military acronyms to puff out their own chest? For pete's sake talk plain, in words that us lowly peasants can understand. Its been said that one way to elevate yourself is to downgrade others, in your own mind. to the OP
T


----------



## Smitty901

Not sure if my post was correct anti reflective devices . But that is what ARD was referring to in my experience. Most I know had issues with them.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

M118LR said:


> In the tactical/practical has anyone attempted a practice round on the F-Class line with thier ARD (on) installed?
> 
> Did it effect your overall performance? Just a thought about practicing like you would fight. :vs_bulb:


No response, as usual, all brag and no fact!


----------



## inceptor

1skrewsloose said:


> No response, as usual, all brag and no fact!


Actually it's because he's not here a lot. Look at the bottom and you can see who is online.


----------



## SOCOM42

If ye be referring to the honeycomb inserts, blah.


----------



## Denton

SOCOM42 said:


> If ye be referring to the honeycomb inserts, blah.
> 
> I use extended sunshields 2x normal length.


Same, here.


----------



## M118LR

For competition a sunshade at least 3X of the diameter of the bell allows for finer focus at long range, and also aids with heat mirage off the barrel. But a sunshade isn't as effective as an ARD for dissipating scope flash, not as lightweight as an ARD, and are much bulkier to pack out. For long range competition the sun shade would be the better choice, for field work the ARD is the choice.

A little side note that Denton might find interesting: US Army MWR :: Long Range Shooting perhaps a day away from the Grindstone is in order?

PS Should I have used thing a ma bob instead of ARD? 1skrewloose


----------



## Denton

M118LR said:


> For competition a sunshade at least 3X of the diameter of the bell allows for finer focus at long range, and also aids with heat mirage off the barrel. But a sunshade isn't as effective as an ARD for dissipating scope flash, not as lightweight as an ARD, and are much bulkier to pack out. For long range competition the sun shade would be the better choice, for field work the ARD is the choice.
> 
> A little side note that Denton might find interesting: US Army MWR :: Long Range Shooting perhaps a day away from the Grindstone is in order?
> 
> PS Should I have used thing a ma bob instead of ARD? 1skrewloose


That would be a fantastic idea, but it would take more than a day off to go. However, considering how close it is to Savanna, I'll bet I can parley that into a vacation for the wife!


----------



## M118LR

Denton said:


> That would be a fantastic idea, but it would take more than a day off to go. However, considering how close it is to Savanna, I'll bet I can parley that into a vacation for the wife!


Seeing as how you have passed up personalized instruction offers, I figured it might be of assistance to just link you to the open schedule. Hope you have a good trip. Don't forget to do your theoretical call up chart and bring at least one clean call up chart for your actual's. I like IMPACT DATA BOOKS, I'm not affiliated so in case you are a few shy here is a link: Impact Data Books, Inc. - Modular, Premade, Custom Data/Log Books! New batteries for the Kestrel might not be a bad idea?

As I have only posed a question, if anyone had attempted a practice round utilizing thier ARD, this isn't an instructional thread. Just wondering how many F-Class shooters have taken the time to notice if they find any significant differences when practicing with thier ARD installed. Most short to medium range shooters will probably not have any noticeable differences, other than the elimination of scope flash.


----------



## Denton

M118LR said:


> Seeing as how you have passed up personalized instruction offers, I figured it might be of assistance to just link you to the open schedule. Hope you have a good trip. Don't forget to do your theoretical call up chart and bring at least one clean call up chart for your actual's. I like IMPACT DATA BOOKS, I'm not affiliated so in case you are a few shy here is a link: Impact Data Books, Inc. - Modular, Premade, Custom Data/Log Books! New batteries for the Kestrel might not be a bad idea?
> 
> As I have only posed a question, if anyone had attempted a practice round utilizing thier ARD, this isn't an instructional thread. Just wondering how many F-Class shooters have taken the time to notice if they find any significant differences when practicing with thier ARD installed. Most short to medium range shooters will probably not have any noticeable differences, other than the elimination of scope flash.


Sigh.

Do NOT try and tell me what I have or have not passed up. You haven't offered anything that comes close to instruction. You have, on the other hand, never passed up an opportunity to pass up an opportunity for passing along information so that you can blow your own horn.

Consider this my fault for thinking there'd be an opportunity for civil engagement with someone who is all air and no substance.

The last thing I have to say to you is this: I have had the opportunity to receive training from those who I know to be the best of the best. People about whom articles have been written. You, on the other hand, have given no instruction, whether you be known expert or simply just a poser.

As far as I am concerned, internet commando, you can move out and draw fire. This is the last engagement I will have with you.


----------



## M118LR

Denton said:


> Sigh.
> 
> Do NOT try and tell me what I have or have not passed up. You haven't offered anything that comes close to instruction. You have, on the other hand, never passed up an opportunity to pass up an opportunity for passing along information so that you can blow your own horn.
> 
> Consider this my fault for thinking there'd be an opportunity for civil engagement with someone who is all air and no substance.
> 
> The last thing I have to say to you is this: I have had the opportunity to receive training from those who I know to be the best of the best. People about whom articles have been written. You, on the other hand, have given no instruction, whether you be known expert or simply just a poser.
> 
> As far as I am concerned, internet commando, you can move out and draw fire. This is the last engagement I will have with you.


Sorry that I rubbed your rhubarb by repetitively offering you the opportunity to join me at the Red Cloud Range for some hands on or OJT as we say in the Navy. Expecting me to accomplish any actual training via the internet? Well that could make me the internet commando you request. But do not be concerned, now that I know that hands on OTJ Training isn't a substitute for internet instruction. Hope all the internet educated folks regularly shoot up thier 1000 yard expert scores. Still hope you have a good time at the range Denton.

By the way, if nothing else I spoon feed you the instruction as to how you might log some time on the 1K Range. Yes, I did it via the internet. Does that make me an internet instructor?????


----------



## M118LR

1skrewsloose said:


> No response, as usual, all brag and no fact!


Well, you aren't here, so I guess as usual your response is all brag and no fact!

Sorry your experience level is such that Anti Reflective Device (ARD) wasn't in keeping with my query. ARD - MidwayUSA.


----------



## Real Old Man

Denton said:


> Sigh.
> 
> Do NOT try and tell me what I have or have not passed up. You haven't offered anything that comes close to instruction. You have, on the other hand, never passed up an opportunity to pass up an opportunity for passing along information so that you can blow your own horn.
> 
> Consider this my fault for thinking there'd be an opportunity for civil engagement with someone who is all air and no substance.
> 
> The last thing I have to say to you is this: I have had the opportunity to receive training from those who I know to be the best of the best. People about whom articles have been written. You, on the other hand, have given no instruction, whether you be known expert or simply just a poser.
> 
> As far as I am concerned, internet commando, you can move out and draw fire. This is the last engagement I will have with you.


This gent has more that one or two screws that are definitely in need of being retorqued.

Where do you find them or do they just crawl out from under a rock some place


----------



## Denton

Real Old Man said:


> This gent has more that one or two screws that are definitely in need of being retorqued.
> 
> Where do you find them or do they just crawl out from under a rock some place


Trust me; I don't go looking for them.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

You remind me of Nick Nolte's character in Tropic Thunder


----------



## M118LR

Would it be possible to limit the responses to those members that own an ARD. Thank Y'all.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

This thread like so many others you've started had potential to be instructive for people like myself who have no clue what ARD even meant before a google search yet it gets derailed by lack of information and you inflating your e-penis by alluding to your a ex super soldier. Don't get mad when people call you out for it


----------



## Denton

M118LR said:


> Would it be possible to limit the responses to those members that own an ARD. Thank Y'all.


Considering nobody has ever mentioned competing in F-class with an ARD, I think I can safely do this...


----------



## Denton

Oh, heck; maybe someone has. Let's see.


----------



## inceptor

When this thread started, I thought some decent info would be provided. Guess I was wrong.

ETA: And no, I've had no formal training here.


----------



## M118LR

inceptor said:


> When this thread started, I thought some decent info would be provided. Guess I was wrong.
> 
> ETA: And no, I've had no formal training here.


Somehow my wires got crossed, thought this thread was in the bag. If you have a question that might be answered via the internet, I'm all ears.


----------



## inceptor

M118LR said:


> Somehow my wires got crossed, thought this thread was in the bag. If you have a question that might be answered via the internet, I'm all ears.


Some of us aren't even close to being pro's. I thought some basic info would be imparted. Fortunately I know of a range that does offer instruction. I'll need to go after the intense heat dissipates.


----------



## Denton

inceptor said:


> Some of us aren't even close to being pro's. I thought some basic info would be imparted. Fortunately I know of a range that does offer instruction. I'll need to go after the intense heat dissipates.


Just searched ranges in north Texas. I am so jealous!


----------



## M118LR

inceptor, I can not nor will not guess what your questions are. But if you dare to bare what others think of as naivety, I shall honestly do my best to answer or give you a path to answer your own questions. Basic instruction is simple, whatever it is that you have not done I need only explain the path that you can take in order to achieve your goals. If you take action upon them than there are no further questions. If you expect me to give you a magic pill across the internet, then we are both sadly mistaken. Do not think that things accomplished with hard work and the blood of others can be passed via the internet. I can do no more than guide you on the road to your achievements.


----------



## M118LR

NotTooProudToHide said:


> This thread like so many others you've started had potential to be instructive for people like myself who have no clue what ARD even meant before a google search yet it gets derailed by lack of information and you inflating your e-penis by alluding to your a ex super soldier. Don't get mad when people call you out for it


This thread like so many I started is my quest to gain knowledge NTPTH. Why is it that you think I can be an instructor over the open airways of the internet? What is it that you request me to give you knowledge about? Don't get frustrated when you demand that I teach you about something that you don't have a common enough reference to even ask me what it is that you question. Let me give you my instructional philosophy, you have never suffered the things I did to qualify for the lessons I learned hands on. Odds are you shall never complete the trials I've accomplished to start the things you ask about. So all I can do is ask you what you are going to do to defeat the folks like me that have done these deeds in the past. You have never, nor shall you ever, display the physical accomplishments to do more than the folks I've trained in the past. Therefore your best weapon is the mind that God gave you! Should I ask a question that makes you start using your mind, you now have activated the one tool you have to defeat those with greater physical talents and training than you yourself. I am not the one that shall drive you to accomplish this task, it comes from inside you to make this dedication to purpose come to fruition! You make you do, I can only describe the path. If you fail to listen or faultier along the way, only you can pick yourself up and continue. It's never about what I have done, It's all about what you can do to vanquish folks like me. Got it?


----------



## Coastie dad

Yet you still have to make reference to all you have done that we lesser mortals have not.
I personally would love to see you vanquished at this point, but I would settle for you demonstrating some humility.
Once again, I began reading this thread with interest, and once again you have turned it into a condescending monument to your personal ego stroking.:armata_PDT_37:


----------



## New guy 101

M118LR said:


> Sorry that I rubbed your rhubarb by repetitively offering you the opportunity to join me at the Red Cloud Range for some hands on or OJT as we say in the Navy. Expecting me to accomplish any actual training via the internet? Well that could make me the internet commando you request. But do not be concerned, now that I know that hands on OTJ Training isn't a substitute for internet instruction. Hope all the internet educated folks regularly shoot up thier 1000 yard expert scores. Still hope you have a good time at the range Denton.
> 
> By the way, if nothing else I spoon feed you the instruction as to how you might log some time on the 1K Range. Yes, I did it via the internet. Does that make me an internet instructor?????


Now you see...that goes to show how silly I am....Having only read a bit of the posts to and fro....and made the occasional comment...I actually read the earlier comment from M118 as an invitational and a bit of a peace pipe thread...of course, having learned years ago to become somewhat adaptive to the natives,.

But also completely understand the retort provided by Denton because, every statement or question from M118 is loaded and he (Denton) is just avoiding minefields.

It's quite entertaining at time...not that I'm smarter...oh no...not the fact at all...I'm just silly enough to get it all.....LOL.

Of course it helps having walked in the shadow of the beast that keeps you up at night, and let loose the fiery rain of death upon non perceiving foes from the darkest pits of hell in lands far from where you know NOT OF!!!!!

DAMN YE PEONS!!!!


----------



## Prepared One

I see the ninja of death and destruction is at it again. Why does he lower himself to the depths of people so obviously inferior in capabilities and understanding as we.


----------



## M118LR

Would a Glossary of terms assist?

scope flash-glint: Glint in Military History | Armament Technology

ARD-anti reflective device: How ARDs Work | Armament Technology

Come up chart: Come Up Sheet 10 yard Increments

Kestrel wind/weather meter: https://kestrelmeters.com/products/kestrel-elite-weather-meter-with-applied-ballistics

F-class: Introduction to F-Class 1000-yard Competition


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

M118LR said:


> Would a Glossary of terms assist?
> 
> scope flash-glint: Glint in Military History | Armament Technology
> 
> ARD-anti reflective device: How ARDs Work | Armament Technology
> 
> Come up chart: Come Up Sheet 10 yard Increments
> 
> Kestrel wind/weather meter: https://kestrelmeters.com/products/kestrel-elite-weather-meter-with-applied-ballistics
> 
> F-class: Introduction to F-Class 1000-yard Competition


That's an interesting tidbit about glare and the battle of little round top









So thats why the ACOG is shaped the way it is at the front


----------



## SOCOM42

FYI, I have some of the original ARD units that were made from F4 Phantom wing honeycomb and sprayed flat black with a rattle can.

I guess we will all die at the hands of one squad of black ninja clad sand crabs.

I probably will be firtst order on the list, they know me and what I have (ARD's) to secure it all for the order of battle.


----------



## M118LR

SOCOM42 said:


> FYI, I have some of the original ARD units that were made from F4 Phantom wing honeycomb and sprayed flat black with a rattle can.
> 
> I guess we will all die at the hands of one squad of black ninja clad sand crabs.
> 
> I probably will be firtst order on the list, they know me and what I have (ARD's) to secure it all for the order of battle.


Is "Old Age" a black ninja clad sand crab?

Long ago they used sniper veils to attempt to reduce glint and other recognition factors.


----------



## SGT E

1skrewsloose said:


> Does this guy/and cohorts who log in using this login just search military acronyms to puff out their own chest? For pete's sake talk plain, in words that us lowly peasants can understand. Its been said that one way to elevate yourself is to downgrade others, in your own mind. to the OP
> T


Sorry but Varmint hunters all over the USA use em too....As well as some Vets. Not much into everyday weapons scopes are we?

Sunshades & Anti-Reflection Devices | Scope & Lens Covers

Pretty common!


----------



## 8301

If the primary purpose of this website is for people to share and learn about ways to deal with potential SHTF scenarios what does the ability to shoot unsuspecting people 800 yds away have to do with this site? On previous threads the Bug has strongly discussed why he should shoot 800 yards across a water way near his house in FL at people walking down the street. Do we really want someone like ML118 on this forum?

Threads like some of these sniper threads is what makes people worry about "preppers".


----------



## M118LR

Thank You John Galt, but I think that having someone shooting at you from thier territory while your on a bridge 800 or more yards away, is a STHF scenario. At least you have the time to figure out what you can do should you find yourself in such a scenario. If you can't outgun the adversary, you better bet able to out think or out move them. JMHO.


----------



## Coastie dad

Ok, so you have anything to share other than you have superhuman ability and we should use our brains to think?
Two threads so far, and more chafe than wheat.


----------



## M118LR

Coastie dad said:


> Ok, we should use our brains to think?
> Two threads so far, and more chafe than wheat.


Looks like you gleaned the subject matter, or was it just a lucky guess.

Seeing as how you have no intention of dedicating your life to become more proficient than other men, dedicate your life to thinking.

If you didn't already, you should now have some thoughts as to where to look and what to look for. About that superhuman stuff, spend a little researching what the minimum specifications are.

Check out the table labeled "Minimum PST" that's the minimum that they all pass. Navy Air Rescue Swimmer (AIRR) : Navy.com


----------



## A Watchman

M118LR said:


> Seeing as how you have no intention of dedicating your life to become more proficient than other men, dedicate your life to thinking.


I can assure you that I am more proficient than most men and a lifelong thinker, perhaps to a fault.

However, I do not publically nor privately try to minimize the accomplishments of others, as compared to mine. It's just not right.


----------



## bigwheel

tango said:


> What is an ARD?


Back in a previous incarnation as a DARE Lady in Middle School. An ARD is a meeting the school has to try and figure out where a wild and crazy young potential mass murderer should go next. His parents and all the school professionals attend also. 
The Special Education Process Step-by-Step - Texas Project FIRST


----------



## Coastie dad

Well, bugboy, I don't know where you get off saying I don't dedicate myself to becoming proficient. And I really don't give a rodent's rosey rectum about what you claim you can do. Found your badge, though.

I joyfully await your braggadocios reply.


----------



## hawgrider

The green thing appears to have bugged out!:vs_lol:


----------



## SOCOM42

hawgrider said:


> The green thing appears to have bugged out!:vs_lol:


Irritants always return.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

SOCOM42 said:


> Irritants always return.


I don't think so.:vs_box:


----------



## SOCOM42

You know, he had all these web pages on where to look for everything he posted about.

I would have no idea where to look or think about some of that crap, so either he is a KBC or something other than presented.

He made a statement/question once to me that indicated he did not know about a particular thing and only had publicly available info.

Everything I post on is from memory not some page, I may post the same thing over but with a small variable, getting old clouds your mind.

Reminds me of the guy with the "tactical wheelbarrow".

I see now he has been removed,


----------



## Prepared One

So, no longer here. That's a new designation. If he is no longer here then what rock did you all put him under?


----------



## Auntie

Prepared One said:


> So, no longer here. That's a new designation. If he is no longer here then what rock did you all put him under?


What fun would it be if we told you all our secrets? You know the old saying, if I tell you I will have to ....


----------



## Denton

If y'all will excuse me, I've got to scan the tops of the neighbors trees for snipers before I head off to work...


----------



## SOCOM42

Denton said:


> If y'all will excuse me, I've got to scan the tops of the neighbors trees for snipers before I head off to work...


You might need a thermal imager, wait, sand crabs are cold blooded, back to M1 eye ball.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

Denton said:


> If y'all will excuse me, I've got to scan the tops of the neighbors trees for snipers before I head off to work...


But when's the last time you've made a 1200 yard shot into a dime sized target!!!!


----------



## rice paddy daddy

NotTooProudToHide said:


> But when's the last time you've made a 1200 yard shot into a dime sized target!!!!


Well, I DID qualify Expert with the M14 rifle in 1968.
(You may kiss my ring :vs_lol


----------



## Prepared One

NotTooProudToHide said:


> But when's the last time you've made a 1200 yard shot into a dime sized target!!!!


At night in the fog and rain with a sharp stick stuck in your eye.


----------



## 8301

Coastie dad said:


> Well, bugboy, I don't know where you get off saying I don't dedicate myself to becoming proficient. And I really don't give a rodent's rosey rectum about what you claim you can do. Found your badge, though.
> 
> I joyfully await your braggadocios reply.
> 
> View attachment 20577


Classic


----------



## Prepared One

Auntie said:


> What fun would it be if we told you all our secrets? You know the old saying, if I tell you I will have to ....


Alrighty then. SO, if I wake one morning and find below my Avatar "not enough pieces left of him to matter" I should be worried. Got it. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Slippy

If I wake up and find I've been banned, well it must be Thursday...:vs_smirk:


----------



## SOCOM42

Mine will read, flushed into septic system.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

rice paddy daddy said:


> Well, I DID qualify Expert with the M14 rifle in 1968.
> (You may kiss my ring :vs_lol


but did you use it to shoot a tiger then perform the coup de grace with a kabar?????

In all seriousness thank you to the mod team! I really tried to give this dude a chance but he was all ego and no substance. I don't know if he was a "frogman" or frog poop.


----------



## Prepared One

Slippy said:


> If I wake up and find I've been banned, well it must be Thursday...:vs_smirk:


Ahh Slippy, you have made a second career of being banned, and congratulations on that most high and honorable distinction by the way, but "No longer here"? Banned I get. This " No longer here" sounds ominous. Like, Denton did something and the rest of the Mods are covering for him. Or possibly the bug fell out of his tree in the front yard and impaled himself on his super sniper rifle? Where is the body? Do we send condolences to the next of kin? Does he have any next of kin? How long before we each, one by one, are " No longer here"? Inquiring minds want to know! :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Auntie

Prepared One said:


> Ahh Slippy, you have made a second career of being banned, and congratulations on that most high and honorable distinction by the way, but "No longer here"? Banned I get. This " No longer here" sounds ominous. Like, Denton did something and the rest of the Mods are covering for him. Or possibly the bug fell out of his tree in the front yard and impaled himself on his super sniper rifle? Where is the body? Do we send condolences to the next of kin? Does he have any next of kin? How long before we each, one by one, are " No longer here"? Inquiring minds want to know! :tango_face_grin:


Thanks for the chuckle.


----------



## A Watchman

And just like that ....... he's gone. No longer here........ but never forget, he's somewhere.


----------



## Coastie dad

I feel.........
Lonely...


----------



## admin

Coastie dad said:


> I feel.........
> Lonely...


Get a cat. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## SOCOM42

Even gone on the members list.

Just like the members of the duma, even the pictures scrubbed.


----------



## SOCOM42

A Watchman said:


> And just like that ....... he's gone. No longer here........ but never forget, he's somewhere.


That is why DENTON was checking the trees, they live somewhere near each other.


----------



## bigwheel

He will prob find a home over on the gun swapping web site.


----------



## A Watchman

bigwheel said:


> He will prob find a home over on the gun swapping web site.


Naw, I have him in my sights, they don't call me A Watchman for nuttin. Sniper Central - Sniper & Sharpshooter Forums


----------



## Coastie dad

@Cricket

I haz goats. They loves me.


----------



## admin

Coastie dad said:


> @ Cricket
> 
> I haz goats. They loves me.


Baby goats? :vs_OMG:


----------



## Coastie dad

Cricket said:


> Baby goats? :vs_OMG:


They're all my babies. Even the one hitting 350#.

They're sweet. They never brag about what they've done or how much more superior they are than the cows or chickens.


----------



## Operator6

Coastie dad said:


> They're all my babies. Even the one hitting 350#.
> 
> They're sweet. They never brag about what they've done or how much more superior they are than the cows or chickens.


Do you think the rest of the world thinks of Americans as " braggers " who think they are better than the rest of the world ?


----------



## Denton

Operator6 said:


> Do you think the rest of the world thinks of Americans as " braggers " who think they are better than the rest of the world ?


You don't have to brag if you are better.

If others brag about you, you are the best.


----------



## A Watchman

^^^^^^ And ........ that is when you know you have achieved. The voice of others will tell you much about who you really are, not who you think you are.


----------



## Operator6

Denton said:


> You don't have to brag if you are better.
> 
> If others brag about you, you are the best.


That doesn't answer the question. Do you think Americans are elitist ?

Do you think the rest of the world considers Americans " braggers "

For the record, you can brag and still be the best.......

I guess if you're worried about being politically correct, we can give everyone a trophy and tell the ones who " suck " that its ok........they are trying.


----------



## Coastie dad

Operator6 said:


> Do you think the rest of the world thinks of Americans as " braggers " who think they are better than the rest of the world ?


I think there are braggarts in every walk of life. Sometimes a little bragging is good, especially when you are extolling another's virtues. 
Continually extolling one's own assumed virtues is rather boorish.


----------



## Operator6

Some attack on the grounds of " you're a bragger " but in reality they are just insecure haters that can't stand to hear of others successes because it prompts them to take a personal inventory of their failures. 

Be happy for that person, congratulate them on their success, or just keep your mouth shut if you don't have anything good to say, isn't that what " momma " taught you to do ? Along with being humble.......

This is not directed at any one person. Just a discussion on a thread that's dead. 

I'd hate for anyone to get their feelings hurt.


----------



## Coastie dad

I just don't know how my comment about goats stirred you up about Americans being braggarts.

I think you are trying to stir a pot, here, and it may be due to a kindred spirit with on e so recently departed?


----------



## Coastie dad

"Hater."

Ah. The vernacular of the "Me" generation.

Did I not genuflect at your altar of self-worship?

To quote John Wayne, "Well, pardon me all to Hell."

:vs_smirk:

You have a good day now.


----------



## Operator6

Coastie dad said:


> I just don't know how my comment about goats stirred you up about Americans being braggarts.
> 
> I think you are trying to stir a pot, here, and it may be due to a kindred spirit with on e so recently departed?


You're post didn't stir me up...........

It's a common theme on this forum. "Your a bragger......."

I asked a question........that's stirring the pot ?

If you're getting uncomfortable, you do not have to read or contribute.

The bragging card is being used like the race card IMO.

Is it bragging to have " My kid made the honor roll " sticker on a bumper sticker ??????


----------



## SGG

Op6 is M118LR


----------



## Operator6

Is it bragging to buy a 100,000 car and a 2 million dollar home ? 

Or is it only bragging if you talk about it ? 

Is it bragging to leave a 100.00 tip for a waitress ? I could see how that might make the average Joe feel like that's bragging.......because he can't afford to give a 100.00 tip and he thinks you're being a bragger you leaving a big tip........like he thinks he's rich or something.


----------



## SGG

Op6 your random pic thread all about you bragging. Quite uncomfortable thread to watch at some times


----------



## Operator6

SGG said:


> Op6 your random pic thread all about you bragging. Quite uncomfortable thread to watch at some times


So don't click on it ........

It proves my point. You might need to read and understand the definition of the word " envy ".

It's a pic thread........just like hundreds all over the Internet.


----------



## Coastie dad

Okay....
I'm not feeling guilty or insecure....

Why did you direct the question at me? I'm talking goats with Cricket, and you pop in with that question/comment? 

I'm still grieving not having bugboy to joust with. Why do t you go find another playmate for a bit, and after a proper mourning period, I'll get back with you. Enjoy your vacation.


----------



## SGG

Operator6 said:


> So don't click on it ........
> 
> It proves my point. You might need to read and understand the definition of the word " envy ".
> 
> It's a pic thread........just like hundreds all over the Internet.


Trust me I have enough toys and cool things and a great life. I'm not envious of you.

You "and" M118LR love to project onto others.


----------



## Operator6

Coastie dad said:


> Okay....
> I'm not feeling guilty or insecure....
> 
> Why did you direct the question at me? I'm talking goats with Cricket, and you pop in with that question/comment?
> 
> I'm still grieving not having bugboy to joust with. Why do t you go find another playmate for a bit, and after a proper mourning period, I'll get back with you. Enjoy your vacation.


The original question was directed at anyone who wants to answer.

I'll ask it again......

Do you think the rest of the world thinks of Americans as " braggers" ?


----------



## SGG

Coastie dad said:


> Okay....
> I'm not feeling guilty or insecure....
> 
> Why did you direct the question at me? I'm talking goats with Cricket, and you pop in with that question/comment?
> 
> I'm still grieving not having bugboy to joust with. Why do t you go find another playmate for a bit, and after a proper mourning period, I'll get back with you. Enjoy your vacation.


Op6 IS bugboy....now FIGHT!


----------



## Operator6

Code:







SGG said:


> Trust me I have enough toys and cool things and a great life. I'm not envious of you.
> 
> You "and" M118LR love to project onto others.


So why does looking at pics make you feel comfortable ?

Sounds like your bragging to me, by your definition.......but see, I'm glad you have toys and cool things.

See how that works.


----------



## inceptor

Operator6 said:


> You're post didn't stir me up...........
> 
> It's a common theme on this forum. "Your a bragger......."
> 
> I asked a question........that's stirring the pot ?
> 
> If you're getting uncomfortable, you do not have to read or contribute.
> 
> The bragging card is being used like the race card IMO.
> 
> Is it bragging to have " My kid made the honor roll " sticker on a bumper sticker ??????


Bragging is one thing. If it feeds your ego then go for it.

You will find others who think it's not good. When first elected Obama apologized to the world for the US.

I don't mind if you blow your own horn. Go for it if helps your self esteem. What annoys me is when a braggart starts knocking everyone else because they can't be or are perceived as not being as good as you. How do you know they are not on a forum? I personally have found the truly best not to be braggarts but confident enough that they don't feel the need. Instead they help others try to reach the goal. JMHO


----------



## SGG

Operator6 said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why does looking at pics make you feel comfortable ?
> 
> Sounds like your bragging to me, by your definition.......but see, I'm glad you have toys and cool things.
> 
> See how that works.


The pics themselves aren't what made me uncomfortable in that thread.

I'm done talking to you. It's obvious who you are. You should have kept a lower profile


----------



## Operator6

inceptor said:


> Bragging is one thing. If it feeds your ego then go for it.
> 
> You will find others who think it's not good. When first elected Obama apologized to the world for the US.
> 
> I don't mind if you blow your own horn. Go for it if helps your self esteem. What annoys me is when a braggart starts knocking everyone else because they can't be or are perceived as not being as good as you. How do you know they are not on a forum? I personally have found the truly best not to be braggarts but confident enough that they don't feel the need. Instead they help others try to reach the goal. JMHO


Haven't I tried to help everyone I can ? I will readily give info on any pics I post and give reviews.

I always thank others for posting pics of their gun times or toys.........

I think we are a COUNTRY of elitist.......... Americans think we are better than the rest of the world.

I think we are better........so sue me ! Lol !


----------



## Operator6

SGG said:


> The pics themselves aren't what made me uncomfortable in that thread.
> 
> I'm done talking to you. It's obvious who you are. You should have kept a lower profile


Really ? And there's NO way your wrong huh ? I have unique ip addresses that haven't changed and it shows my general location.

I log in everyday from the same locations. That's easily proven by my IP address. Not that its any of your business.


----------



## inceptor

Operator6 said:


> I think we are better........so sue me ! Lol !


AND we do LOVE to sue for everything.


----------



## Operator6

Ok guys, you have a great day.........but don't tell anyone if you do. 

Don't wanna be a bragger......


----------



## inceptor

Operator6 said:


> Ok guys, you have a great day.........but don't tell anyone if you do.
> 
> Don't wanna be a bragger......


My comment was not directed to you or anyone in particular. But if you choose to take it that way, go for it. That's your choice.


----------



## Operator6

inceptor said:


> My comment was not directed to you or anyone in particular. But if you choose to take it that way, go for it. That's your choice.


What ? There's no problem here ! Just a general conversation. I don't see any reason for anyone to be anything but happy.

I think everyone should post how they feel, or what they think of a subject.

I'm an adult, words rarely get me upset. Certainly a guy bragging on a forum couldn't do it.


----------



## Coastie dad

Operator6 said:


> The original question was directed at anyone who wants to answer.
> 
> I'll ask it again......
> 
> Do you think the rest of the world thinks of Americans as " braggers" ?


I don't know about the rest of the world and Americans, but apparently there are people here on this forum that think you are, so let's focus locally first.

Better yet, let's do something really unique.

Let's start a website about bragging, then do nothing but start threads on prepping and share helpful Information with other members and guests.

Now that would be cool.


----------



## Operator6

Coastie dad said:


> I don't know about the rest of the world and Americans, but apparently there are people here on this forum that think you are, so let's focus locally first.
> 
> Better yet, let's do something really unique.
> 
> Let's start a website about bragging, then do nothing but start threads on prepping and share helpful Information with other members and guests.
> 
> Now that would be cool.


I don't think bragging has interfered with any of the great threads on the forum. Like the many threads bashing democrats or crying threads about things people don't like about the world.

Isn't it easy enough to just ignore the posts or people you don't care for, rather than to complain about it ?

Do you complain about items on a restaurant menus that you don't like ? Or just pass it up and order something you like ?

I have to go now...... I'd tell you where but some would not like that.......lol !!!!!


----------



## Coastie dad

Operator6 said:


> I don't think bragging has interfered with any of the great threads on the forum. Like the many threads bashing democrats or crying threads about things people don't like about the world.
> 
> Isn't it easy enough to just ignore the posts or people you don't care for, rather than to complain about it ?
> 
> Do you complain about items on a restaurant menus that you don't like ? Or just pass it up and order something you like ?


I only complain if the waiter continues to tell how wonderful the livers and gizzards are when I came in for the chopped steak.

Now, in my opinion this schoolyard behavior has gone on long enough. I'm going to bow to your superiority complex, and I will not bring this thread further off topic by continuing to respond to your liking and prodding.
Let the maturity begin again.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

Operator6 said:


> Really ? And there's NO way your wrong huh ? I have unique ip addresses that haven't changed and it shows my general location.
> 
> I log in everyday from the same locations. That's easily proven by my IP address. Not that its any of your business.


Actually all that means is that you use the same proxy to connect, you could be in Korea and using an American proxy or vice versa.

As far as bragging I don't think Americans brag any more than other people at least from what I've seen on multi national gaming forums. In fact the international community is rather elitist and are quiet a bit more advanced in some forms of douchbaggery.

If you want to post your toys thats fine, good for you. Either you have a job that pays for them, you have a credit score that allows you to charge them, or you steal them, none of us here knows for sure. While I might want other things bottom line is I have my needs covered and I'm more than blessed with a good family, house, car, and job even though I complain about it.


----------



## Operator6

NotTooProudToHide said:


> Actually all that means is that you use the same proxy to connect, you could be in Korea and using an American proxy or vice versa.
> 
> As far as bragging I don't think Americans brag any more than other people at least from what I've seen on multi national gaming forums. In fact the international community is rather elitist and are quiet a bit more advanced in some forms of douchbaggery.
> 
> If you want to post your toys thats fine, good for you. Either you have a job that pays for them, you have a credit score that allows you to charge them, or you steal them, none of us here knows for sure. While I might want other things bottom line is I have my needs covered and I'm more than blessed with a good family, house, car, and job even though I complain about it.


Administration can see my IP history. While not positive, I'm fairly certain the Admin can determine one member from another based off IP.

Donald Trump is the bragger of all braggers.........you better hope the bragger wins.

Material possessions are secondary, every educated and emotionally developed/stable individual understands that.

Some people feel like a person talking of or showing pics is a personal attack........

Some get mad when they see a wealthy guy with an expensive car and a nice home, then throw up the " bragger " card when in reality it's not that the guy is bragging........ It's the observer feeling insecure or envious that they didn't invest the time and energy to be successful monetarily speaking.

I have a wonderful family both immediate and extended. My elders laid the ground work for me to become successful both with my family and my professional life.

I thank God for my blessings daily.


----------



## Operator6

I'm going to do something special for someone today. 

I'm going to find a person who is not as fortunate as I have been. 

I'm going to ask that person what they are currently worried about, financially speaking. I'm going to make a difference in that persons life today. 

To God be the glory.


----------



## Denton

Operator6 said:


> That doesn't answer the question. Do you think Americans are elitist ?
> 
> Do you think the rest of the world considers Americans " braggers "
> 
> For the record, you can brag and still be the best.......
> 
> I guess if you're worried about being politically correct, we can give everyone a trophy and tell the ones who " suck " that its ok........they are trying.


No, it did answer the question.

I'm not worried about being anything. I'm just stating the facts.


----------



## Denton

Operator6 said:


> I'm going to do something special for someone today.
> 
> I'm going to find a person who is not as fortunate as I have been.
> 
> I'm going to ask that person what they are currently worried about, financially speaking. I'm going to make a difference in that persons life today.
> 
> To God be the glory.


Bragging again, are we?

If you are going to mention God, why not read Matthew 6:3?


----------



## admin

Coastie dad said:


> I just don't know how my comment about goats stirred you up about Americans being braggarts.
> 
> I think you are trying to stir a pot, here, and it may be due to a kindred spirit with on e so recently departed?


Can we bring this back to the goats?

I wanna see pictures. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Operator6

Denton said:


> Bragging again, are we?
> 
> If you are going to mention God, why not read Matthew 6:3?


Yeah, why not.


----------



## Denton

Operator6 said:


> Yeah, why not.


Can't think of a reason.


----------



## Operator6

Cricket said:


> Can we bring this back to the goats?
> 
> I wanna see pictures. :tango_face_grin:


I'll get ya some goat pics. I have a friend I call Billy the goat. Guy will eat anything......


----------



## Coastie dad

Cricket said:


> Can we bring this back to the goats?
> 
> I wanna see pictures. :tango_face_grin:


Out of town now, but I'll get you some this weekend. I have a set of miniature Boer twins that look like the big 2-300# goats, but will only weigh out about 50-60# at full growth. You'll like them. Their daddy is the 350# child.








I did find this pic on the phone. One of the bottle babies this year.


----------



## admin

Sooooooooooooooooo perfect!


----------



## Coastie dad

The one feeding the goat was a bottle baby too, by the way.

She's responsible for the Nigerian goats and rabbits when she's with us.


----------



## admin

Are the goats milk or meat for y'all. Or, both?

Are the rabbits meat for the family? When I was a kid my parents raised rabbits for meat and I was blown away by the amount a meat a year a person can raise.


----------



## Coastie dad

Yes on meat, not currently milking. But the Nigerians are combination milk and meat. We use them for milking mostly. The Boers are the meat goats. The rabbits are also for meat.
Next week I'll open a thread so you can see some of the rotten little snots.


----------



## admin

Coastie dad said:


> Yes on meat, not currently milking. But the Nigerians are combination milk and meat. We use them for milking mostly. The Boers are the meat goats. The rabbits are also for meat.
> Next week I'll open a thread so you can see some of the rotten little snots.


Yes, please. I would love that.


----------



## SGG

X2...


----------



## A Watchman

Cricket said:


> Are the goats milk or meat for y'all. Or, both?
> 
> Are the rabbits meat for the family? When I was a kid my parents raised rabbits for meat and I was blown away by the amount a meat a year a person can raise.


Forget the goats ...... I wanna talk rabbits. I am wanting to get a couple or a few, but am trying to talk my wife into it. If she doesn't come around I will get them anyway for myself, she was given the opportunity to play nice. (somehow I will figure out a way to blame it on Slippy).

I remember raising rabbits fondly as a teenager. I had a different FFA project annually, steers, hogs, and rabbits. I stated out with 4 or 5 and within a couple years I had well over a hundred that had passed through my barn I sold the fryers to a meat truck and even showed my Satins and Californians.

Yes, they can generate an enormous amount of meat. Not planning on showing them this time around ...... it will be a prep.


----------



## Operator6

Raccoon is very popular around here. If you want to sell a raccoon you dress it then leave one foot on the animal to prove its not a house cat. People will not buy it without a foot left on it. 

Going rate on a **** is 15.00 right now.


----------



## Boss Dog

I logged in and thought good grief this thread is still going! Then I saw that things have changed a bit! 
.


Prepared One said:


> Ahh Slippy, you have made a second career of being banned, and congratulations on that most high and honorable distinction by the way, but "No longer here"? Banned I get. This " No longer here" sounds ominous. Like, Denton did something and the rest of the Mods are covering for him. Or possibly the bug fell out of his tree in the front yard and impaled himself on his super sniper rifle? Where is the body? Do we send condolences to the next of kin? Does he have any next of kin? How long before we each, one by one, are " No longer here"? Inquiring minds want to know! :tango_face_grin:


----------

